# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#214 - Kingaetos, Εξω Παναγiτσα/Jumbo

## aitos

Καλημερα παιδια!! Ειμαι καινουριος και εχω μιλησει με τον PIT.
Ηρθε απο δω και ειδαμε τις περιοχες που βλεπω. Θα ανεβασω και μερικες φοτο για να δειτε τι βλεπω. 

Θα καναμε και ενα σκαν αλλα κατι δεν εκατσε με την καρτα και το pigtail του Βασιλη. 

Απο το wind βλεπω τον Βασιλη, τον pap#195, kαι τον tropical#202.

Πιστευω να εχουμε μαζεψει τα υλικα και να αρχισουμε να στηνουμε  ::  

Φιλικα Κωστας  ::

----------


## PIT

Kαλως ηρθες Κωστα!!

Λοιπον επισυναπτω μια φοτο απο την μερια μου, που οπως φαινονται τα πραματα ειναι παρα πολυ καλα!!
Κωστα μαλλον πρεπει να βρισκεσαι μεσα στο κοκκινο κουτακι που εχω βαλει σε σχεση με την πλαϊνη φοτο απο το wind. Δες το και εσυ και πες μου.

Οπως γραφτικε στο προηγουμενο ποστ ο Κωστας βλεπει και τον pap και τον tropikal. Θα μπορουσαν να βγουν 2 λινκς προς εσας  ::   ::  . 

Η θεα ειναι πολυ ενθαριντικη και βρισκεται και καλο υψομα!!

Ελπιζω η ανταποκριση να ειναι θετικη  ::   ::  Περιμενουμε τις απαντησεις σας!!  ::  
Επισης αποτι μου ειπε ενδιαφερονται και αλλοι στην περιοχη πισω απο το Jumbo!

----------


## liousis

Ελπιδοφόρα μυνήματα!Άντε με το καλό!
Καλώς μας ήρθες!!!Στα Χέρια του pit μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Και ο χορός συνεχίζεται.....  ::

----------


## papanastasis

> Οπως γραφτικε στο προηγουμενο ποστ ο Κωστας βλεπει και τον pap και τον tropikal. Θα μπορουσαν να βγουν 2 λινκς προς εσας   . 
> 
> Η θεα ειναι πολυ ενθαριντικη και βρισκεται και καλο υψομα!!
> 
> Ελπιζω η ανταποκριση να ειναι θετικη   Περιμενουμε τις απαντησεις σας!!


Καλησπέρα !

Ναι είμαι θετικός!! 

Δώστε μόνο λίγο χρόνο για να δω σε τι στάδιο είναι η παραγγελία των υλικών που έχω κάνει γιατί έλειπα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω την εξέλιξη της.
Ελπίζω να τα έχω σύντομα και να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο λινκ.

----------


## neo4

Καλως μας ηρθες Κωστα  ::  




> Στα Χέρια του pit μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!!!!


Αυτο ειναι αληθεια ++++++++++  ::

----------


## aitos

Καλησπέρα με μεγάλη μου χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι συνδέθηκα και ότι η παρέα του awmn μέγαλωσε
Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον PIT που με βοήθησε και με στήριξε σε όλη την προσπάθεια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aitos

Καθώς και στον johns για την μεγάλη υπομονή που έδειξε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικος Κώστα!!!
Πάντα τέτοια!!!
Μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## aitos

και για να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη εικόνα για την ακριβή μου θέση για τους ενδιαφερόμενους

----------


## aitos

ευχαριστώ πολύ liousis ελπίζω να τα πούμε και στο neos

----------


## papanastasis

Καλώς όρισες Κώστα !!!

Πιάτο σου έχω γυρίσει και εγώ με SSID AtomicNet bb Kingaetos στην συχνότητα 5600 ΜHz . 
Ελπίζω να το έχω ευθυγραμμίσει σωστά και να με βρεις εύκολα !

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο Συγχαρητήρια Κωστα!! 
Μολις τελειωσω τις εξετασεις Θα ενεβω πανω να κανουμε μια καλη ευθυγραμμιση μπας και το κατεβασουμε κιαλο.
Επισης πρεπει να γινουν και κατι αλλες ρυθμισουλες.

Αντε να βγει και το λινκ με τον Τασο γιατι εχει κοπει η χαλκιδα στα 2  ::  

Τασο Προσθεσε στα addresses σου την ΙΡ 10.146.212.250/30 και στο bgpd.conf την 10.146.212.249 για τον γειτονα σου. Απο την μερια του Κωστα ειναι ετοιμα ολα. Σκαν --> λινκ.  ::  

*Α ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ: ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΨΗΣΤΑΡΙΕΣ..... ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 23*

----------


## neo4

Αργησε λιγο αλλα τελικα βγηκε το link  ::  
Καλοριζικος Κωστα  ::  
Παντα τετοια  ::

----------


## liousis

> ...Αντε να βγει και το λινκ με τον Τασο γιατι εχει κοπει η χαλκιδα στα 2



 ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> ....
> *Α ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ: ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΨΗΣΤΑΡΙΕΣ..... ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 23*



Όχι ρε γμτ θα είμαι Σκύρο...

----------


## liousis

...

----------


## papanastasis

> Τασο Προσθεσε στα addresses σου την ΙΡ 10.146.212.250/30 και στο bgpd.conf την 10.146.212.249 για τον γειτονα σου. Απο την μερια του Κωστα ειναι ετοιμα ολα. Σκαν --> λινκ.


Εγινε ήδη  ::   ::   ::  

Την κυριακή θα δούμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες και απο την δευτέρα το λινκ  ::

----------


## aitos

Ετοιμάζομαι...  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Συνονόματε καλορίζικος. Αντε και στα επόμενα.....  ::

----------


## aitos

thanks thanks thanks  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papanastasis

Ποιά δευτέρα ? Εαν βαλει το χεράκι του ο Βασίλης(pit) τα λινκς βγαίνουν σε dt!!! 

ewn#214 (Kingaitos) - ewn#195 (AtomicNet) it's up!!!

----------


## neo4

> Ποιά δευτέρα ? Εαν βαλει το χεράκι του ο Βασίλης(pit) τα λινκς βγαίνουν σε dt!!!


++++++  ::   ::

----------


## aitos

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ !!!!!!!
ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ !!!!!!
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!
ΠΑΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aitos

ΤΑΣΟ TAHNKS  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aitos

ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΨΗΣΤΑΡΙΕΣ !!!!!......ΟΚ
ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ FRAPE - TARATSA!!!!
MONO NA SYNTONISTOYME LIGO !!!!

----------


## PIT

> ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΨΗΣΤΑΡΙΕΣ !!!!!......ΟΚ
> ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ FRAPE - TARATSA!!!!
> MONO NA SYNTONISTOYME LIGO !!!!


Μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια ειναι σαν να φωναζεις  ::  

Καλοριζικο Κωστα!!

----------


## aitos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
μα παω για βαρδια  ::   ::

----------


## aitos

good night guys we are going to meet later in the dark side of the moon .
I' m leaving for work  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικος Κώστα!
Μπράβο για την επιμονή σου και την υπομονή σου!
Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλα τα παιδιά!

----------


## aitos

καλημερασας!!!!σε ολους σας !!!
ΑΤΤΕΝΤΙΟΝ¨"
atomic net signal strength -55/-56
pit net signal strength -68/67

----------


## DIMKATIO

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και απο εμένα !

έτσι να μεγαλώνει η παρέα μας !

----------


## aitos

thanks DIMKATIO  ::

----------


## wingman

κώστα έχεις όρεξη να δοκιμάσουμε κάποια στιγμή το ΣΚ? μην ανεβαίνω Χαλκίδα τσάμπα.
με το Τάσο το φτιάξατε?

----------


## papanastasis

Κώστα έπεσε ο κόμβος σου  ::   ::   ::  

Στην ταράτσα γρήγορα  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Κώστα έπεσε ο κόμβος σου    
> 
> Στην ταράτσα γρήγορα



Ολα κομπλε!!!

----------


## papanastasis

Ο πιο γρήγορος του ewn.......  ::

----------

